# re-root or not?



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

i got my tbolt back in june so i used the auto-rooter for mr1 posted on android central. ive been reading up on revolutionary s-off and it says it is not erasable when you run RUU's or ota's?

would there be any advantage to me unrooting by running the newest gb RUU then root again using revolutionary or is it just a waste of time?


----------



## loonatik78 (Jul 24, 2011)

fixxxer2012 said:


> i got my tbolt back in june so i used the auto-rooter for mr1 posted on android central. ive been reading up on revolutionary s-off and it says it is not erasable when you run RUU's or ota's?
> 
> would there be any advantage to me unrooting by running the newest gb RUU then root again using revolutionary or is it just a waste of time?


The difference between ADB root processes and Revolutionary is Revolutionary uses a hard patched bootloader for S-off and is currently patched to disallow overwriting except through fastboot. You can achieve the same thing by flashing the hboot used in the process, no need to run through the whole process again.


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

im probably gong to give it a go as i want to start fresh. want to see if it cures some of my issues or not.


----------



## DroidVicious (Jul 12, 2011)

I would down grade using the unroot method and reroot with the revolitionary method... I wouldn't unroot with GB.. The rev root supports bootloaders 1.04 and 1.05 or whatever it is.. I haven't checked but if you use GB to unroot make sure it is rootable


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

DroidVicious said:


> I would down grade using the unroot method and reroot with the revolitionary method... I wouldn't unroot with GB.. The rev root supports bootloaders 1.04 and 1.05 or whatever it is.. I haven't checked but if you use GB to unroot make sure it is rootable


yeah i did just that, i unrooted, then ran the gb ruu, then used revolutionary. the whole process was very quick and painless. my hats off to the devs.


----------



## hopesrequiem (Aug 10, 2011)

So you have root still correct? I was thinking of doing this too.


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

hopesrequiem said:


> So you have root still correct? I was thinking of doing this too.


yes full root and s-off. revolutionary is much quicker than the old mr1 root method and the auto-rooter program.


----------

